# Troubles With Suburban Sw6Del Water Heater



## JIMMY77 (Mar 5, 2012)

This water heater is in a 2014 Outback 298RE. With the LP gas heating the water if the 120v. element is turned on, the following cycle when heat is needed the LP will not start. Tests that I have done so far.

With everything turned off and water system full and pressurized, I turn on the LP gas switch in the camper. At that time the light on the LP lights up BUT so does the 120v. switch as well, even though the switch is off. The default light goes on at this time also. After the LP ignites the default light goes out as does the switch for the 120v. (So the question here is why did the 120v.light go on?)

On the next test I did the same as above, but now I turn on the 120v. element and the light on this switch goes on as does the default light as well. The switch at the bottom of the heater is on as well. I know that the element is working because I have a kilowatt meter in line and am drawing 1369 watts to the water heater. So I have 120v. and LP gas heating the water at this time. I let the tank heat up and the LP gas shuts off first then 120v. During this test the default light never goes out. To continue this test I run cold water through the heater till heat is called for... with both gas and electric left on as would be the case normally I watch to see what happens. The 120v. turns on and after 5 minutes of waiting the LP gas never fires up. (So why does the system cycle the first time but the LP will not start on the next cycle?)

I have replaced the electronics board and repeated the tests and then replaced the 130 degree thermostat and ran the same tests... no change

I have not bought the 12 volt thermostat yet as I feel this is also o.k. 
ANY IDEAS????


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

As far as I know, the 12v thermostat is what controls the propane firing. Is it possible that it works ok when cold, but not when it's heated up?

I'm just throwing out ideas here, so take them as just that...


----------

